# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik kan herkennen of iemand aan alcohol verslaafd is

## Leontien

Twee maanden geleden heb ik een enquete gehouden over of iemand te maken heeft met alcoholverslaving. Daaruit blijkt dat meer mensen te maken hebben met iemand in hun omgeving die aan alcohol verslaafd is. Uit de reacties blijkt dan ook wel hoe. Vandaar dat ik nu een nieuwe enquete maak over het herkennen van alcoholverslaving. Dit is meer om jezelf na te denken hoe je het herkent, vanuit gevoel of vanuit kennis of vanuit beide.

Dus stem en geef een reactie.

Daarnaast heb ik een artikel geplaatst over het herkennen van alcoholverslaving. Voor meer informatie: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=9361#post9361

----------


## DickHoofddorp

Ja, ik vraag mezelf wel eens af of ik ook tot de verslaafden hoor.
Omdat ik al jáááren last heb van angst en paniekaanvallen ( vooral in de nacht ) heb ik me aangeleerd om iedere avond vlak voor het slapen zo'n 4 tot 5 borrels te nemen, overdag heb ik geen enkele behoefte aan drank, vind het zelfs niet lekker, er zijn ook talloze avonden dat ik helemaal niets drink.
De laatste tijd merk ik wel dat het mijn lijf niet goed doet dat drinken, toch kies ik bijna altijd voor de drank inplaats van slaaptabletten, ik slik wel prozac.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik geloof dat er altijd mensen zullen zijn die het perfect kunnen verbergen voor de buitenwereld dat ze verslaafd zijn. Door mijn ervaring qua drankverslaving van mijn vader en mijn broer ben ik veel alerter geworden. Onbewust observeer je soms mensen die aan het drinken zijn. Ik heb er nu gewoon meer oog voor, zodat het makkelijker opvalt.

gr sandra

----------


## Yv

Toen mijn vader veel dronk begon ik met de opleiding SPH (Sociaal Pedagogische Hulpverlening). Dat is inmiddels ruim 10 jaar geleden, want toen is mijn vader overleden. Daar kreeg ik tijdens een vak te horen over mensen met een korsakov syndroom. Een soort dementie na langdurig alcoholgebruik. Toen viel alles wel op z'n plek. Dus door kennis werd mijn gevoel bevestigd en kan ik het sneller bij anderen herkennen.

----------


## Bliesje

ja ik ken ook iemand 
me vriend denk ik hij kan niet zo zonder alcohol hij drinkt veel,
ik ben ook al aan de drank gekomen maar kan er ook zonder
de laaste tijd drink ik wel meer dan 1 jaar geleden het is nu al iedere avond dat ik een fles op drink gewoon voor de gezelligheid maarja de gezelligheid is niet veel meer
ik hoop dat ik geen verslaafde nu ben

----------


## dotito

Moet eerlijk zeggen zo op de man af kan ik dat niet zo zeer zeggen.Maar ik weet wel dat verslaafde na verloop van jaren een dikke neus en een grauwe huid heeft dat valt direkt op vind ik.
Bij sommige zie je dat door hun manier van doen.Meestal zijn die mensen ook mager en soms bibbereren ze ook met hun handen.
collega op t'werk gekent.

----------


## Luuss0404

Genoeg voorbeelden gezien van mensen die alcoholist zijn, maar dat ik nou elke alcoholist zo kan aanwijzen dat denk ik niet... Sommige mensen zijn er erg goed in om hun alcoholisme te verbergen of te maskeren en bij sommigen zie je pas na vele jaren de sporen die het alcohol misbruik nalaat...
Ik heb mijn moeder ooit aangesproken op haar alcohol gebruik, want in mijn ogen is zij een alcoholist, ze vind zelf dat ze gezelligheids/gelegenheids drinkster is (ja in je eentje drinken is ow zo gezellig...) en om mij mijn ongelijk te bewijzen is ze de eerste verjaardag die ze daarna had geen alcohol gaan drinken, deze verjaardag was overdag en van een dochter van haar beste vriendin, en daarna belde mijn moeder vol trots op dat ze geen druppel had gedronken en dat iedereen op de verjaardag enorm verbaast was dat mijn moeder niet dronk... tja het is maar waar je trots op bent  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,
Vind wel erg voor jou :Frown:  van je moeder,maar is al goed dat ze op dat feestje dat geen alcohol heeft aangeraakt.
Kan ze geen hulp gaan zoeken?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Mijn moeder heeft een nare jeugd gehad en nooit hulp gekregen om haar opgelopen trauma's te verwerken. Dat wil ze ook niet meer, dat heeft ze mij wel duidelijk gemaakt door niet op afspraken te verschijnen. Onze huisarts heeft uitgelegd toen mijn moeder wegliep dat mijn moeder PTSS heeft, dat ze op een station blijft zolang ze zich veilig voelt en dan weggaat als het haar niet meer uitkomt en dat ze waarschijnlijk zoveel drinkt omdat dat makkelijker en gezelliger is dan om de confrontatie aan te gaan met pijnlijke dingen.
Laatste wat ik van mijn broertje begreep is dat mijn moeder ziek is en dat ze van de dokter moet stoppen met roken en drinken en dat drinken haar wel goed schijnt af te gaan...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss
ja das minder he wel erg pijnlijk dat ik dit hoor :Frown: moet voor u toch ook niet gemakkelijk zijn.Al goed dat u moeder al geminderd is met drinken,nu alleen nog stoppen met roken.
Ja meiske!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ik heb altijd al een problematische relatie met mijn moeder gehad en ik heb nu ook geen contact meer met haar en dit keer zal dat ook zo blijven...
Voor mijn broertje vind ik het wel fijn dat mijn moeder geminderd is met drinken, dan is ze tenminste helderder.

----------


## sietske763

tjeeeeeeeee
wat een ellende allemaal altijd weer die jeugd....
mijn vader was ook alcohol verslaafd als hij aangschtoten was of dronken werd hij altijd agressief.
toen ik hem nog wel een zag had hij altijd een flesje wodka in zijn jas, omdat hij als hij nuchter was zo trilde.
ik kan verslaafde mensen daardoor wel snel herkennen, als ze gaan liegen, dan zit er toch vaak alcoholverslaving bij
want het is algemeen bekend dat alcoholisten liegen....dat moeten ze wel, wie wil er nou toegeven dat ie alcoholist is.
ze worden pas eerlijk als ze echt niet meer drinken en bv voor hulp naar de AA gaan

----------


## Sylvia93

Gelukkig zelf nooit dichtbij echte alcoholisten gestaan, ik kan alcoholisten dus ook niet herkennen, sja soms zie je wel eens echt dronken mensen lopen, maar dan denk ik eerder: Ach die heeft een pretavondje, ik denk dan vaak niet aan een echte alcoholverslaving.

Lijkt me trouwens wel ontzettend moeilijk om met een alcoholverslaafde (of ieder andere verslaafde) te leven!

----------


## Oki07

Mijn schoonzus is alcoholiste. Gaat twee maanden goed en dan is ze zo weer 2 maanden dronken. De laatste tijd eindigt elke zuip-partij in een opname in het ziekenhuis of bij de crisis. Het is een heel zware verslaving, die zijn weerga heeft op heel de familie. Het ergst op haar kinderen, die niet meer bij haar, maar hun vader wonen en haar ouders, die blijven hopen dat het toch ooit goedkomt. Ze was ooit met 21 de jongste bij de AA en drinkt nu met 43 dus nog steeds. Ooit heeft ze 7 jaar niet gedronken (ze kreeg toen haar kinderen) en daarna dacht ze ook wel voor de gezelligheid een biertje te kunnen drinken. Dat resulteerde in flessen wodka, torenhoge schulden en geen vrienden. Wij hebben ook nauwelijks contact met haar. Drank tast ook je hersens flink aan en je normen en waarden.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Wat erg van je schoonzus,ja dat is niet alles dat je verslaafd bent aan alcohol.Weet je aan iets verslaafd worden kan iedereen gebeuren,zelf bij de mensen waar je het minste bij verwacht.Maar het ergere van drank is dat het alles kapot maakt,dat je daardoor mensen die aan je hart liggen kan verliezen,je functioneert niet meer.Gelukkig bestaan er zo van die AA groepen die elkaar helpen met toch best goed resultaat.Hopelijk komt je schoonzus vroeg of laat van de drank af.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## meneereddie

Het lijkt mij gemakkelijker om alcoholverslaving bij bekende mensen te herkennen, dan bij niet bekenden.
Met bekende mensen bedoel ik, mensen die je al jaren kent, als familie, buurtbewoners, vrienden, of werk.
Je kunt deze groep gaan vergelijken met "vroeger". (pakweg 10 jaar terug)

Als voorbeeld kun je nemen:

Gedragsverandering, eetlustverandering, persoonlijke hygiëneverandering, smaakverandering, humorverandering, gemoedsgesteldheidsverandering, gezondheidsverandering, gevoelsverandering, neurologische verandering, uitingsverandering.

Ik spreek over veranderingen, omdat vermeerderingen en verminderingen beiden veranderingen zijn.

Onbekenden zijn niet vergelijkbaar met het voor jou onbekende verleden van hen.

Tevens ben ik sterk van mening, dat alcoholverslaving niet erfelijk is.

----------


## Oki07

Dat laatste ben ik niet met je eens. De vader van mijn schoonvader had een alcoholprobleem. Mijn schoonvader ook, maar is nu clean. Zijn zus is gestorven aan de alcohol, zijn broer drinkt veel, "maar beheersbaar", zijn dochter heeft dus een heel groot alcoholprobleem en zijn zoon (mijn vriend) moet ook oppassen. Dat is echt geen toeval.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ meneereddie,
Ja ik denk ook dat het bij bekenden makkelijker te herkennen is dan bij niet bekenden omdat je inderdaad vergelijkingsmateriaal hebt!

@ Oki,
Het kan inderdaad zijn dat erfelijk bepaald is dat je schoonfamilie gevoeliger is voor alcoholverslaving, maar kinderen kopiëren het gedrag van hun ouders en andere mensen om hun heen zodat ze dingen leren en dat kunnen dus ook verkeerde dingen zijn zoals alcohol verslaving...

*Is alcoholisme erfelijk?*
In sommige families blijkt alcoholisme van generatie op generatie voor te komen. Er wordt de laatste jaren veel onderzoek gedaan naar de erfelijkheid van alcoho*lisme. Er zijn aanwijzingen dat er zoiets is als een erfelijke aanleg. Dat houdt in dat bepaalde mensen een verhoogde gevoeligheid hebben voor alcohol waardoor ze er sneller dan anderen afhankelijk van kunnen worden. Dit betekent natuurlijk niet dat iemand met zo'n erfelijke aanleg ook daadwerke*lijk verslaafd raakt. Iemand die matig drinkt of afziet van alcoholgebruik kan nog zo'n erfelijke belasting hebben , verslaafd aan de drank zal hij niet raken. Een vermoedelijk grotere rol in het 'overbrengen' van alcoholisme van de ene generatie op de andere, speelt de opvoeding, de voorbeeldfunc*tie van ouders . Een verslaafde ouder verkeert nu eenmaal niet in een ideale positie om op te voeden. Zo kan het voorkomen dat een kind hierdoor in de knel komt, waardoor het later bij het volwassen worden ook problemen krijgt. Wanneer zo iemand dan ook nog alcohol gebruikt, is de kans groot dat alcohol als probleemoplosser of als verdover van pijn/verdriet gaat functioneren. Op die manier kan alcoholisme worden doorgegeven zonder dat er sprake is van erfelijkheid.
_(Bron; stiva.nl)_

----------


## Oki07

@ Luus. Ja, daar heb je natuurlijk ook een punt. Mijn schoonvader was drie maanden weg 1 maand thuis vanwege zijn werk en mijn schoonmoeder kon de kinderen niet aan. Ook al is mijn vriend een hele goede vent geworden; de opvoeding was niet je van het en de band met hun vader is ook niet super. Dat heeft bij mijn schoonzus wel voor verdriet gezorgd.

----------


## meneereddie

Alcoholisme, gokverslaving, eetverslaving, sexverslaving, non food-verslaving, of wat voor verslaving dan ook, zijn niet erfelijk.

Het zijn de neurologische tekortkomingen/stoornissen/teveelheden/zwakheden/aandoeningen/karaktereigenschappen, die wel erfelijk kunnen zijn.

Wat dat met een persoon doet, is persoonlijk, en hangt van zijn/haar karakter, gedrag, opvoeding, levensstijl, denkwijze, vriendenkring, familie en persoonlijke instelling af.
De ene persoon ontwikkeld een gokverslaving, terwijl een ander juist een computerverslaving creeert.

Voorbeeld:
Een echtpaar met 1 kind....

Vader gaat iedere dag naar zijn werk, en moeder blijft thuis om daar de boel te regelen.
Het kind, dat ondertussen 18 jaar oud is, heeft al jaren in de gaten dat zijn moeder iedere middag een fles wijn leegdrinkt.
's Avonds gaat dat samen met de man des huizes nog even door, in de vorm van nog twee flessen wijn.

Deze mensen zijn alcoholverslaafd.

Het kind des huizes heeft dit al jaren door, maar is zelf niet verslaafd aan alcohol, maar gaat, om die alcoholische malaise te ontvluchten, naar zijn kamer om te computeren.

Als het kind niet oppast, ontwikkeld het een computerverslaving.

En dat bedoel ik nou...

Als een verslaving erfelijk zou zijn, zou men min of meer verslaafd geboren worden.
Dat is niet zo, een verslaving wordt ten alle tijde later in het leven ontwikkeld.

Een verslaving is het gevolg van een uit de hand gelopen activiteit.

Neurologisch wel erfelijk.
De soort verslaving niet erfelijk.

Wat er wel bij komt kijken, is dat fout voorbeeld, ook vaak fout doet volgen.... En dat is heel erg jammer...

----------


## motorwybe

Beste dotito.
Ik heb erg trillende handen, maar dat zegt niets over alcohol gebruik.
Ik drink namelijk niet.
(nou ja, zo op een warme zomerdag eens één pilsje.)
Is erfelijk, want mijn moeder had het ook. (tremor).
Herkenning van alcoholgebruik :
Ik ga gewooh op m'n neus af.
En op het evenwichtsgevoel en de tong van de vermoedelijke gebruiker.
Overigens, veel alcohol gebruik kan ook nog wel eens een blauw getinte neus opleveren.
Mischien drink ik daarom zo weinig......

----------


## dotito

@Motorwybe,

Als je je een tremor hebt is dat idd een neurologische aandoening,dan komt dat uiteraard niet door drinken.Maar ik heb iemand gekend die bibberde handen had en die was alcohol verslaafd.Is gewoon moelijk uitleggen :Wink:

----------


## mammalou

Je kunt je leven alleen veranderen.....als je berijd bent ......

te veranderen ......en daar komt het meestal niet van .....ik wens een ieder die er 
iedere dag mee te maken heeft ....deze ziekte te weerstaan .....

ik denk aan jullie .....knuffel ...Mammalou.......XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## MissMolly

Verslaving is een ziekte, en de aanleg ervoor is erfelijk.
Het is een afwijking in de neurotransmitterbalans, met name in de dopaminereceptoren.
Ofwel die receptoren zijn een beetje 'doof' en hebben een sterkere prikkel nodig, en/of een veelvuldiger prikkel, ofwel de dopaminetransporter bindt teveel dopamine, wardoor er te weinig dopamine wordt vrijgemaakt en dus te weinig prikkeloverdracht plaatsvindt aan de receptor. Het kan ook een combinatie zijn van beide problemen.

Dit is ook de reden dat veel ADHDers een verhoogde verslavingsgevoeligheid vertonen. Door het lage niveau aan vrije dopamine komt de prikkel aan de dopaminereceptor niet sterk genoeg binnen om bij een normale prikkelsterkte een langdurig effect te hebben, waardoor er vrijwel meteen behoefte is aan een volgende, vergelijkbare prikkel, en liefst aan een nog sterkere prikkel.
Bij middelengebruik (waaronder ook alcohol) schiet het dopamineniveau vaak ineens door naar boven normaal, want impulsbeheersing, en dus matigheid, is bij ADHD een groot probleem. Een bovennormaal dopamineniveau geeft een gevoel dat je de hele wereld aan kan, en veel straatdrugs geven daarnaast ook nog een zeer verslavende kick of rush, omdat het heel plotseling begint te werken. En door de verhoogde gevoeligheid voor verslaving gaat het bij mensen met een van nature lage dopaminespiegel daarbij ook nog eens eerder mis. Die zijn gevoeliger voor de verslavende werking van die rush en van het hoge dopamineniveau zelf.

Bij gereguleerd gebruik van zorgvuldig gecontroleerde middelen (medicatie) wordt het dopamineniveau netjes naar 'normaal' gebracht, zonder explosieve, verslavende kick of rush, waardoor die behoefte aan meer en sterkere prikkels verdwijnt, en de verslavingsgevoeligheid niet groter meer is dan bij iemand anders. Helaas duurt dat effect alleen zolang als men de medicatie in de correcte dosering blijft nemen.

Bij dat laatste moet wel aangetekend worden dat het brein zich tot op jong-volwassen leeftijd door-ontwikkelt, en dat een laag dopamineniveau zichzelf versterkt tijdens die ontwikkeling.
Bij kinderen die een aangeboren verlaagd dopamineniveau hebben als gevolg van een onderontwikkelde en slecht doorbloede frontaalkwab (ADHD) maar die goed ingesteld worden op medicatie, ontwikkelt de frontaalkwab zich veel normaler dan bij onbehandelde kinderen. Daardoor kunnen sommige ADHDers die al op jonge leeftijd behandeld worden na een aantal jaren zonder medicatie toe, terwijl dit bijna nooit het geval is bij mensen die pas tijdens de puberteit of volwassenheid medicatie krijgen. Daarbij is de ontwikkeling van de dopaminehuishouding al te ver voltooid om een blijvende invloed te hebben.

----------


## christel1

Mensen die veel drinken zijn soms heel goed herkenbaar aan hun gelaatskleur, rode/blauwe neus, dikke drankbuik ook al zijn ze helemaal niet dik en soms echt mager, er bestaat een gezegde in Vlaanderen, waar de brouwer is moet de bakker niet zijn .... En die mensen reageren ook heel dikwijls hyper als ze niet gedronken hebben of ook wel als ze dronken zijn. Ik drink af en toe ook wel een glaasje wijn maar als ze me morgen zeggen van "stop ermee" dan is dat een fluitje van een cent dan zal ik dat heel makkelijk kunnen laten, heb er ook niet alle dagen behoefte aan hoor, In het weekend op een terrasje kan het wel eens smaken maar thuis heb ik bijna nooit bier of andere drank in huis, erg he als er bezoek komt ???? Moeten ze maar water drinken of frisdrank hoor... hebben zij er een probleem mee, wel ik niet...

----------


## arinas

Voor familieleden die naast een verslaafde leven zou ik graag de Stichting Cokevanjou willen doorgeven.
Sterkte!

----------

